# Bird Man's Picture thread



## Bird Man (Mar 30, 2009)

Decided I better make one of these before I get in trouble for posting my T pics elsewhere. These were taken today, decided to take a few handling shots too.


1st up my MM rosea





































2nd MF rosea, 1 week after molting she was 5.5"...















3rd another rosea, 1st thought to be female, now starting to think it's a immature male.























S/he likes to walk n web...








4th My avic avic. Little bugger was hard to get pics of, she would NOT stand still. She even jumped from my hands a few times. Good thing I had a blanket down just in case she or anyone else fell. 

here she is after jumping, landing on the blanket, and running up a water bottle...















Jumped again, this time landed on my pant leg...








3 jumps and your out, time to go back inside and have a nice fat roach..








That's it for now, Will try to get my other pics in here soon.


----------



## Luiscifer (Mar 31, 2009)

Your rosie's look really nice. Mine is a bitch (lol) so im part of the rosie support group. My Avi. Avi is all over the place. She doesn't jump but I have to cup her in my hand to get her to stop. Lol


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah my rosea that molted isn't so friendly either. I've never held her, she's always given a bit of attitude. My avic doesn't know the meaning of the words stay still she is all over the place.


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 4, 2009)

*New Shipment from franklin*

Just wanted to update this too with pics of the new guys.


5" female OBT







OBT sling 1







OBT sling 2







B Vegans







C Fasciatum


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 16, 2009)

*Time for more pics.*

Here are the only molt pics I could get of my rosea when she molted...

These first ones on her back were taken by cell phone.
































Before her molt













After her molt








Pics of the molt.


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pic of my MM rosea's sperm web.







Recharging








MF OBT molt, more of these to come, gotta get them off the camera.


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 16, 2009)

Rosea mating pics.





































More sperm web pictures.


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 16, 2009)

MF OBT Pre Molt














More post molt rosea pics















Hugs and kisses???









Hope you enjoyed, more to come, gotta get them off the camera.


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 17, 2010)

My L. parahybana sling finally is going into premolt







Hopefully pen male E. murinus



















One of my female E. murinus's













Female C. pentalore. She had laid a sac, molted, and is now slowly starting to put some ghetto back in her booty.



















Freshly molted C. pentalore sling













My Younger female C. pentalore. She laid a sac with her previous owner, came to me, molted, and never got to meet with the male I had  :cry: . She's looking for love though if anyone is interested....













And finally this female Haplopelma sp. Anyone got an idea as to which one? I've ruled out H. liv, and H. vonwirthi


----------



## crawltech (Apr 18, 2010)

some nice pics there, dude!....E. murinus is looking good!


----------



## myles756 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Very nice*

Thats beautiful!


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Apr 18, 2010)

Great Pics. Keep them coming!


----------

